# New monitor enclosures



## Klaery (Feb 12, 2012)

I am in the process of moving on all my other animals and focusing on my small monitors. Because of this I thought I would make a bank of monitor runs/enclosures to keep the collection nice/neat/easily viewed and easy to care for. Personally with monitors I hate glass fronted enclosures and so instead decided to make mesh topped, top opening enclosures that would sit on the ground. 

So today had some spare time so I went out and got the equipment for the first double. They are put together as twos and over the next few weeks I hope to put together three like this one (and more when i expand the monitor collection).

I still have to work out what I am doing for the tops and doors but the last picture shows a bit of what I was thinking. I'll update as I go.


Here is the frame put together. This took about half an hour. The whole box is 1200X1200mmX600mm so cutting and waste is kept to a minimum. Sides and the barrier between the two are 18mm ply and the base is 12mm ply.






Obligatory stupid pic.





Protective coat with some stain in it. Makes it look nice and will make it a tad more splashproof.





My thinking regarding the top. Still need to come up with something for the doors though.







EDIT: I should also add that these are for indoors so no special weather sealing required


----------



## leamos (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one, bit like a mini indoor pit


----------



## dozerman (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work , the mesh top will allow moisture to escape though , add a 60 deg hotspot and youve built yourself a beef jerky machine.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 13, 2012)

Mmmmmm....cripsy goanna strips and rice!

Conventional enclosures with smaller vents about 2/3 down the sides are the optimum for goannas. Large substrate dam (100-200mm for smaller species also helps).


----------



## Klaery (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmm really? I have already been using this style enclosure with success and temp testing against my glass fronted and side vented enclosures this style keeps the cool end cooler with the same temp hotspot. This is with large waterbowls and decent substrate. I will add some lower vents though thanks guys and will think about the top material.


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha the "obligatory stupid pic" gives a good indication of size. When I looked at the first pic without some sort of reference I was thinking they seemed a bit small. With the ventilation thing, I realise the earlier gents have more experience than me but when I used an open top tub for my Ackies I just had to make sure I used a substrate that held a bit more moisture and wet it down more occasionally. So it might still be doable with the full mesh top. You can get long hinges that you could mount along the back as an easy option.
Looks good so far. Looking forward to updates


----------



## Klaery (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Sax. Yeah I know it can be done. At this stage it would be easy to just stand it up and add glass fronts so will have a hard think. Any more input would be appreciated. 
Dan


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 13, 2012)

Apologies, Dan, my prevoius comment was uncalled for, many people have helped me out along the road to monitor keeping and I'm very grateful, though I still stand by the gist of what I've eluded too.

I'd be standing it up and putting a substrate dam along the bottom(s), vents located low down and have either one large or two smaller enclosures, though the top enclosure may be a little on the warm side with heating top and bottom if you go the two.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 13, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Apologies, Dan, my prevoius comment was uncalled for, many people have helped me out along the road to monitor keeping and I'm very grateful, though I still stand by the gist of what I've eluded too.
> 
> I'd be standing it up and putting a substrate dam along the bottom(s), vents located low down and have either one large or two smaller enclosures, though the top enclosure may be a little on the warm side with heating top and bottom if you go the two.



Thanks mate. Haha don't worry I wasn't at all offended. I think I will go with what you describe. As well as what you say it will save electricity and take up less room too.

The reason I have been using mesh topped tub style enclosures is due to one of my pairs of tristis being extremely aggressive feeders. It makes small monitor care so much easier.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 13, 2012)

danielk said:


> The reason I have been using mesh topped tub style enclosures is due to one of my pairs of tristis being extremely aggressive feeders. It makes small monitor care so much easier.



That wouldn't happen to be the one in your avatar, would it? You can see the evil intent in his eye!

Don't forget to post some pics of the finished product!!


----------



## Klaery (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha that is them. Psychos!

So just got home and thought for interests sake I thought I would test one of the enclosures of this style I have (currently with tristis) against the a typical glass fronted box style (currently with gilleni). Both these have only a small water bowl up the cold end of the enclosure.

*Hot end:
**Mesh topped- 55-60 degrees at 41% humidity
*_*
Glass fronted- 55-60 degrees at 60% humidity*_


*Cold end:*_*
Mesh topped - 30 degrees at 48% humidity
*__*
Glass fronted - 31 degrees at 63% humidity*_



So there is the difference if anyone was curious. Considering hides etc will obviously hold humidity in them (and burrows a whole lot more) I don't think it is that big of a deal. Enough for me to be thinking about glass fronted instead now though.

Thanks for all the help and advice guys 

Dan


----------



## dozerman (Feb 13, 2012)

Didnt mean to burst your bubble Dan, Ive used similar - mesh topped - enclosures before with monitors and geckoes and found I was forever misting to replenish humidity. May as well keep Rainforest dragons. 

Have you seen the trough type cages used for monitors? Not great from a display perspective but getting results.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 14, 2012)

mesh top is fine,once u add substrate,and raised basking areas its not to hard to add moisture if needed,also your in qld,so better to not have a more sealed enclosure,air flow is fine for monitors,i prefer it to more enclosed stuffy cages and find it great to set up a good temp gradient,enclosing wooden cages with constant moisture can rot a wood cage out


----------



## dozerman (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess it depends what you are keeping and where you are keeping it. I think its good to play around with different ideas and keep an open mind. 

Check out varanus.nl and varanus.net .


----------



## spongebob (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good. I have similar for my tristis -mesh topped big bunnings tubs. No side ventilation and if need be I close off the top by placing a ply sheet over the hot to increase the heat. Humidity seems to be fine -there's a large tub of damp sand on the bottom and every so often I pour a couple of litres of water into the enclosure. Used the same for ackies.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Decided to go with the mesh top after all as that is what I have been using. If there is a problem in the future I will change it. Got some time yesterday so did a bit of work on the top and also made some water bowls  

Still have to paint the wire black and do the doors.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks great, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Klaery (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks mate. Finish it off today hopefully. Pics tonight


----------



## kr0nick (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks sick mate. I was thinking of using the round plastic feed troughs from farming stores but the price is extremely high even though where I live is surrounded by farms


----------



## richardsc (Feb 18, 2012)

looking great


----------



## Klaery (Feb 19, 2012)

Almost finished. Just needs stain on the top side of the door and some clasps to keep it closed.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it with some monitors inside.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 19, 2012)

Look closer


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh now I see them! Whoops. What species are they? I'm thinking Ackies or Tristis maybe...


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is what l use to keep 6 x Ridge-Tailed Monitor's and 1 male Desert Sand Monitor in indoors, now l have 4 3 month old Central Bearded Dragon's inside half of the enclosure.
View attachment 239175
View attachment 239176
View attachment 239178
View attachment 239179
View attachment 239180
View attachment 239183
View attachment 239185
View attachment 239186
View attachment 239187
View attachment 239188
View attachment 239189
View attachment 239190
View attachment 239191


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice reptilian, awesome setup you got there.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome reptilian 


Mt isa triatis and qld accies in this one. Going to make more all the same though for the others


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2012)

danielk said:


> Awesome reptilian
> 
> 
> Mt isa triatis and qld accies in this one. Going to make more all the same though for the others



Thanks DanielK, your new monitor enclosure also looks awesome, my one as a devider in the middle that can be removed, so l can use it as 1 large 6 foot square indoor enclosure, and the heat lamps and UV tube, can be position anywhere l want them, not just at one end all the time.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome animals those tristis and ackies. You've done a great job!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work, mate!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Nice reptilian, awesome setup you got there.


Thanks ScottyHerps, in regards to my set-up of my large indoor lizard enclosure much appreciated, hope you new pet Ridge-Tailed Monitor, is setting into its new hope and slowly getting to know and trust you as its new keeper.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks man, yeah he's very active, still no use to my presence in the vivarium but its only the second day.


----------

